# How Young is Your Heart?



## drsethi (Sep 23, 2006)

How Young Is Your Heart? World Heart Day, Sunday September 24th 2006
A healthy heart is vital for living life to the full, regardless of your age or gender. Controlling the major cardiovascular risk factors, by choosing a healthy diet, being physically active and by not smoking can prevent heart attacks and strokes and may help the heart to age more slowly. That's why this year's World Heart Day, under the theme "How Young is Your Heart?", will encourage people around the world to adopt a heart-healthy lifestyle to help maintain a young heart for life.
*www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=48772
*www.innovations-report.com/html/reports/medicine_health/report-70402.html
To see the activities on this day, visit
*www.worldheartday.com/worldwideactivities/default.asp?CountryID=146


----------



## JGuru (Sep 23, 2006)

*For a Healthy Heart*

* * Do physical exercises like jogging, running, aerobics etc.,

  * Eat healthy food rich in protein & vitamins, less in cholestrol,& oil

  * Reduce stress in everyday life.

  * Reduce worries & tension

  * Quit smoking, even passive smoking is dangerous!!

  * Reduce Alcohol intake

  * Be Happy & cheerful.*

  Yes, our Heart is a very important organ. And it must be properly taken care of,
 for a better healthy & longer life. @DrSethi (Cardiologist) has a very good point.


----------



## reddick (Sep 24, 2006)

Playing PC Games n browsing DIGIT Forums also helps making heart stronger


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL helps, or so i heard, just be a good human, and you'll stay young forever...


----------



## ruthless (Oct 9, 2006)

Why dont everyone try SURYANAMASKARAS?
It keeps us fit and doesnt take more than 15 min to do 24 Rounds.
It is the best exercise i ever did.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2006)

I like Ramdev Baba Kapalbhati Pranayam.


----------



## kirtan (Oct 9, 2006)

be kind to all and smile always.take things as they come.


----------



## drsethi (Oct 21, 2006)

The next World Heart Day, on 30 September 2007, will focus on healthy families and communities.  
Obesity
Childhood obesity has reached epidemic proportions in some areas of the world and is rising in many others. Globally, around 22 million children under the age of five are obese and many more are overweight. 
Read more
*www.worldheartday.com/aheartforlife/children_teenagers.asp


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 21, 2006)

> I like Ramdev Baba Kapalbhati Pranayam





It makes your head or your heart stronger???????


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> It makes your head or your heart stronger???????



Both !


----------



## executioner (Oct 23, 2006)

hey i am young (13) so my heart must be young*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## ruthless (Oct 23, 2006)

Being young doesnt necessarly mean that your heart is healthy.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

Daily exercise and yoga makes our heart stronger..........


----------



## Thor (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL! Can I Lift weights with my strong Heart ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2006)

my heart is fine and working good only when i browse and reply to threads.....


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 3, 2006)

i have a ailing heart.


----------



## drsethi (Nov 3, 2006)

executioner said:
			
		

> hey i am young (13) so my heart must be young*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


Yours is right age to take precautions to keep your heart healthy for all the lifetime. Read carefully---
*www.worldheartday.com/aheartforlife/children_teenagers.asp


----------



## amyangel (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you a doctor?
__________________
Online Caller ID


----------



## sonusahu (Nov 23, 2006)

i read in a article that having sex more then 3 times a week really keeps the heart doing well n fine.


----------



## drsethi (Nov 23, 2006)

amyangel said:
			
		

> Are you a doctor?
> __________________
> Online Caller ID


yes 
Read another interesting article
A major Canadian-led global study has found all forms of tobacco exposure, whether that be smoking, chewing or inhaling second hand smoke, increase the risk of heart attack.
*www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/...0078C249&c=Smoking Related Disorders&count=10


----------



## caleb (Nov 24, 2006)

sonusahu said:
			
		

> i read in a article that having sex more then 3 times a week really keeps the heart doing well n fine.


 Now that is THE BEST form of keeping ur heart strong & healthy and still not get bored for the rest of ur life, unlike the other options. but make sure it's only with ur wife or else u may end up loosing ur "u know what".


----------



## drsethi (Sep 29, 2007)

This year's World Heart Day will be celebrated on 30 September, 2007 in over 100 countries all around the world. The theme is "Team Up for Healthy Hearts!"
World Heart Day activities include free screenings, walks, runs, jump rope sessions, fitness events, public talks, scientific forums, exhibitions, concerts, sports tournaments and much more.
Read more *www.world-heart-federation.org/what-we-do/world-heart-day/about-world-heart-day/


----------



## anandk (Sep 30, 2007)

hi doc ! thanx for giving us some nice links


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

so DOC IS BACK ???


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 30, 2007)

hey drsethi....thx for da stuff....i have a elder bro...his weight is near about 89kg...he often eats junk kinda stuff and oily too...is it harmful???plzz reply soon???


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I am no doc, but my dad was one. So I can say , that sure is the Express way to get a Heart Disease ... See just mentioning the wt. is not enuff to determine if ur bro is Overweight . Height plays a very important factor .. There is something called BMI ( Body Mass Index ? ) which is actually used to determne whether someone's wt is proper .  Stay away from junk food, oily stuff ... 

Doc will sure come up with Professional advice...


----------

